# Galaxy Y not switching on



## kgarg (May 22, 2012)

My galaxy Y is not switching on.When i turns it on it comes to the screen where it is written samsung and then it starts turning on again.I am not able to see the home screen.I rooted it recently then my brother coincidently restored the factory settings due to which the same is happening.Please help me how can i recover my phone back to normal.


----------



## techlover (May 22, 2012)

well this problem has happened with me too but with other mobile ....Usually the memory card gets corrupted and therefore interferes in booting up the screen...
I suggest u to please remove the memory card and then start your mobile ...it should start like before ...all the best


----------



## SahilAr (May 22, 2012)

The phone sucks totally..
Try removing the battery,after 2-3 minutes place it back in the phone,it will start.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 22, 2012)

Boot into custom recovery and restore Nandroid backup.

If you don't have custom recovery or backup, try to reflash the stock ROM using Odin. Else, take it to a service center and tell them it is not starting... Don't tell them about rooting.


----------



## kgarg (May 22, 2012)

Thank you AndroidFan I am trying to flash the rom now.


----------



## frankeric (Jun 26, 2012)

if you are not able to flash your phone than talking it to service centre is best option for you.


----------

